# Grant Hill?



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

This guy has to be the biggest disappointment in Florida since the 2000 elections. 

He's basically sat out two full seasons due to injury. He has contributed NOTHING in regard to Orlando being a contender.

Say Orlando can coax Timmy out of SA after next season. If Grant Hill can make it all they way back...LOOK OUT!

Too many ifs?


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Grant Hill is a great all around swingman who has had more than his fair share of injuries.

The one thing I'm hopeful for him is that his injuries were independent of one another, which means that hopefully, he has paid his injury dues for the rest of his career.

He could help this team a lot, but they really need some big bangers who can defend before they get really competitive.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Let me just say the Grant Hill will NEVER be the player he once was! 

His ankle is now made up of Jell-o and Bolts,he will NEVER be able to cut,drive the lane or dunk like he used to.The sad part for 
O-Town is that hes signed for many years to come. 

Also the Magic had a BANGER in Wallace but they traded him away,LOL!


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> *Let me just say the Grant Hill will NEVER be the player he once was!
> 
> His ankle is now made up of Jell-o and Bolts,he will NEVER be able to cut,drive the lane or dunk like he used to.The sad part for
> O-Town is that hes signed for many years to come.
> ...


It must drive the GM crazy that he traded away Wallace to Detroit and got nothing in return. 

I don't see this team doing much unless they get some help up front.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

I'd love to see Hill make it all the way back and shut some mouths (mainly because I have a few PSA 10 Gem mint RC's of his stashed away).

Seriously though, he deserves a break and for once, it shouldn't be one of his bones.

Do it Grant, make people believe again


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I hope Grant Hill comes back with a passion and an intensity he once had - before the 2 injuries. He is one heck of a player - all NBA for sure - even when he is 3/4 of what he once was.:yes:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

I have NEVER been a BIG Grant Hill fan,but he was and is without a doubt,one of the top 5 ballers in the league when healthy.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

i want to know the same thing. How much did he lose from being hurt most of the last two years? Will he ever come close to what he used to be? If so, Miller, Mcgrady, And hill could be a pretty good threesome. 

What will the magic do with armstrong? And they still need to have some help up front! They really, really miss wallace. I wonder what they could have done if Wallace and mcgrady had been together?


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *truebluefan *
> i want to know the same thing. How much did he lose from being hurt most of the last two years? Will he ever come close to what he used to be? If so, Miller, Mcgrady, And hill could be a pretty good threesome.
> 
> What will the magic do with armstrong? And they still need to have some help up front! They really, really miss wallace. I wonder what they could have done if Wallace and mcgrady had been together?


They do miss Wallace, but they need that second scorer so badly too. As great a rebounder as he is, Wallace was never going to be that. Hill... if he's healthy. It's a big 'if'... I know


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Grant Hill has said that his ankle is 100%, and for the first time since the injury, he has full motion in the ankle. So I think he's ready to come back next season.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Franco5 *
> Grant Hill has said that his ankle is 100%, and for the first time since the injury, he has full motion in the ankle. So I think he's ready to come back next season.


Let's hope so, as saying it and doing it are two totally different things. I'm right behind him though.

Lets hope that he's allowed to play and not just be the offsider to TMac. Don't want to see a guy as good as him become the Kobe to T-Mac's Shaq, do we?


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

Grant Hill is back 100% and I've heard from his workouts the Magic management was very impressed with him, as a matter of fact he was fit to play for the playoffs and that's why he was in our post-season roster depending on how far we got.

Hill will atleast get 18-20 ppg or even better, he's not the only person in the NBA that has had ankle injurys and he probably will take time because he obviously might be rusty but you can't just forget how to shoot a basketball, we can both agree with that.

We saw how the ankle changed Peja, but now Hill is healthy. We must understand that guys. I am so excited, I am thinking of a combo that can challenge Pierce-Walker or Shaq-Kobe. You've got my support Grant, you can do it man. Come back better then ever, Hail Hill! #33!


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *T-Mac *
> Grant Hill is back 100% and I've heard from his workouts the Magic management was very impressed with him, as a matter of fact he was fit to play for the playoffs and that's why he was in our post-season roster depending on how far we got.
> 
> Hill will atleast get 18-20 ppg or even better, he's not the only person in the NBA that has had ankle injurys and he probably will take time because he obviously might be rusty but you can't just forget how to shoot a basketball, we can both agree with that.
> ...


Haha, I can almost feel your excitement T-Mac.

I am not a Magic fan but I too am excited to see Hill make it back. he's just too talented to sit on the sidelines. He is one of the guys that puts a$$es in seats. I would pay to see him play and I don't like paying for anything


----------

